# Latimer Shoals Citation Red Drum



## DAWGONIT

Sharing this from a few years ago when I was stationed in Tidewater, VA. 

We were anchored up off the Eastern Shore of VA within sight of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel using cut Menhaden for bait.

After the pics, this breeder was drumming its heart out while safely released back into the dark waters.

Submitted to the Virginia Salt Water Fishing Tournament folks and rated a release citation.

So, does FL offer this type of representation seeing how there's grunches of Bull Reds here?

Catch 'em up.


----------



## Bodupp

That is a monster red! Thanks for sharing.


----------

